# Rant--health Issues



## jocat54 (Nov 25, 2016)

5 ½ weeks ago I was diagnosed with pneumonia and after 3 rounds of antibiotics and steroids ( and breathing treatments 3 times a day) I think I have finally turned the corner towards better. This has thoroughly kicked my butt!!!



I am tired all the time and to top it all off---I have reactions to the antibiotics of making my muscles and joints hurt so bad I can barely walk at times. My muscles hurt like when you have a really bad muscle pull (mostly in my extremities).  Doc said either take the antibiotics or hospital or risk maybe kicking the bucket----so pills it is. I have 1 (ONE!!!!) pill left. That’s the good news---the bad is it will take another 2-3 weeks for muscles to quit hurting.



Did I say this has KICKED MY BUTT!!!!



Okay pity party over---maybe I can do more in the shop now.


----------



## Baithog (Nov 25, 2016)

This time last year I was getting my stitches out. I had seen my doctor with some chest congestion on Friday. Three days later I was admitted to the hospital thought the emergency room on sepsis watch. My O2 sat got down to the 70's. Twenty one days later I got out  after having my chest opened, lungs peeled, and pus pockets aspirated. I have this big ol' scar around my shoulder blade and across my side. My shoulder still hurts when I crank the mill Z. There were days at the beginning that I could see the shadow of that guy in black with the scythe. Yeah, pneumonia can really kick your butt. Get some pain pills for your joints. There is no call for you to suffer when you don't have to. You've done you fair share of that already.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 25, 2016)

HOPE they didn't give you levaquin.


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 25, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> HOPE they didn't give you levaquin.



Sure did.That was the first antibiotic.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 25, 2016)

Baithog is 100% right. If the doc will give you pain meds, TAKE THEM. The stress of constant pain wears you down faster than anything.


----------



## brino (Nov 25, 2016)

John,

I always found the best healing occurs for me when I rest.
I am not good at it.......I really hate it! I wanna be in the shop, not the lazy-boy.
Nothing drive me crazy like trying to sit still.

My advise:
Try to concentrate on some drawings for new projects, thumb thru the latest tool catalogs, etc. give your body some time to recover.
Slowly increase the time in the shop day by day.

I wish you all the best!
-brino


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 25, 2016)

brino said:


> John,
> 
> I always found the best healing occurs for me when I rest.
> I am not good at it.......I really hate it! I wanna be in the shop, not the lazy-boy.
> ...



Brino, You are probably correct. 
But like you---I'm terrible at it. I do try though, just not good at doing so.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 26, 2016)

jocat54 said:


> Sure did.That was the first antibiotic.


I hope they told you about the side effects.....If they didn't. you should be mad, very very mad


----------



## HMF (Nov 26, 2016)

I hope you feel better soon. I didn't take the pneumonia shot, and am thinking I should have.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 26, 2016)

Nels, get the shot. And the flu shot, if you haven't, already. Prevention is key.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 26, 2016)

I always check side effects before taking any meds. Sometimes the cure is worse than the problem. If I start to get any of the side effects that lower my quality of life I tell the doc to put me on something else or just drop it. My quality of life has gone down as it is without meds making it worse.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 26, 2016)

I know what you mean. I had to drop a statin because of muscle pain. So now, I have to see what's going to happen to my cholesterol numbers. It's all a balancing act.


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 4, 2016)

I had pnumoia in one lung 2 years ago. I still can't breath right, get winded easy, can't sing at church (not a bad thing if you ever heard me sing) and only have 45% use of lung capacity.
The Dr. wanted to put me on an inhailer, but at 37 yr old I said no and deal with it.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------

